# Fixing F250 door rust



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi guys I just bought a 2000 Ford F250 diesel. The truck is in great shape and the pant looks great except for the bottom of the doors on bouth sides. It about 3 to 4" up on the passenger side it not as bad on the driver side. Its only service rust so I don't have to replace the panel. 

So what Im looking for is advice on what you would do and what products you would use to fix it.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

The rust starts on the door skin where it's folded over on the bottom of the door shell and works its way up. Remove it like any other rust, grind and prep and paint.


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

Make sure to oil down the inside of the door. Nothing stops rusty door seams better. Best applied new before the rust starts but will slow down the problem once started.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

I heard the best oil to use to slow it down is old diesel crankcase oil. You probably have some of that laying around, huh?

kevlars


----------

